# Enlarged thyroid/parathyroid



## CandyGirl123 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi! I am new and not sure if this topic was covered or not--been through over 50 pages on this site and don't see anything. I have an enlarged thyroid that my doctor noticed on a physical and 2 enlarged parathyroids found on u/s as well as 5 nodules (4mm-1.2 cm) and smaller ones, all on right side. All bloodwork normal--TSH, T4, PTH, and Calcium came back in normal ranges. Go see endo in a month but unsure what to make of all this. Thank you in advance for any enlightenment you can provide.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CandyGirl123 said:


> Hi! I am new and not sure if this topic was covered or not--been through over 50 pages on this site and don't see anything. I have an enlarged thyroid that my doctor noticed on a physical and 2 enlarged parathyroids found on u/s as well as 5 nodules (4mm-1.2 cm) and smaller ones, all on right side. All bloodwork normal--TSH, T4, PTH, and Calcium came back in normal ranges. Go see endo in a month but unsure what to make of all this. Thank you in advance for any enlightenment you can provide.


Do you have a copy of the ultra-sound? Just wonder what all it had to say! Will you be getting FNA on any of the nodules?

Have you had any of the tests listed below?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

We do like to see lab results and ranges here so if you have recent ones to share; please post them.

Are you symptomatic?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CandyGirl123 said:


> Hi! I am new and not sure if this topic was covered or not--been through over 50 pages on this site and don't see anything. I have an enlarged thyroid that my doctor noticed on a physical and 2 enlarged parathyroids found on u/s as well as 5 nodules (4mm-1.2 cm) and smaller ones, all on right side. All bloodwork normal--TSH, T4, PTH, and Calcium came back in normal ranges. Go see endo in a month but unsure what to make of all this. Thank you in advance for any enlightenment you can provide.


Make it a habit to ask for lab results with ranges.

"Normal" means in range - " In Range" does not necessarily mean you are in "Your Range"

How do you feel?


----------

